# puppy and autistic daughter



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just wanted to share this because to me it is amazing. We recently got a new puppy and from the beginning he has always been calmer around our daughter who has autism. She is not down with wild puppy behavoir and any time she has ever come in contact with rambunctious pups she runs. She likes calm which we knew when we got our new pup we would need to work alot on how his manners were around her. But the awesome thing is that Duece (our pup) was alot calmer around her from day one. Dont get me wrong he still acted like a wiggly, spastic puppy but it was 100 times calmer than with the rest of the family. And now she can come into the room and he doesnt spaz hardley at all. He still gets excited to see her but it's different than with the rest of us. Just thought that was pretty cool that he could tell that GOD made her differently.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

What a wonderful story. I do believe that dogs work off of energy- they see and can react to things we can't (horses do this as well). I think you have a special relationship in the making there. Please keep the stories coming.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Susan- 

That's terrific that Duece is calm around your daughter. My 8 year old is autistic and last summer when we got our pup we spent a lot of time out in the yard and I had the problem of my son running and the dog chasing him. 

She (the dog) caught him once and was "playing" with him down on the ground before I could get there. It was pretty scary. I had an asthma attack - I was alone on a 100 acre farm and had to call my husband for help. Thank goodness he was nearby. 

Here in NJ it hasn't been warm enough for the kids to spend any real time in the yard yet but I am going to have to do something once they do. If anyone has any suggestions- please contact me privately. 

Not meaning to hi-jack your thread. Just that I can relate 150% to what you said. 

At the sitters he does fine with her smaller dogs. 

Hooray for your pup! What a great thing! 

Good Luck with continued success !!!


----------

